# Arnold Rapido set just bought



## MarksMilitaria (Feb 20, 2011)

Bargains are out and about.
Just picked this up for $20.00.
Complete with oil blister/German language instructions,etc.(unused)
Only fault is clear plastic lid bangd and scratched up big time.

Tried to search for additional info on this set, hit a wall,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MarksMilitaria said:


> Bargains are out and about.
> Just picked this up for $20.00.
> Complete with oil blister/German language instructions,etc.(unused)
> Only fault is clear plastic lid bangd and scratched up big time.
> ...



nice good deal:thumbsup:.....screw the lid.
You can't run the lid.


----------

